# Sick betta...



## kateryo (Dec 23, 2009)

My betta was sick awhile ago, barely swimming. Now she's gotten better, but she still doesn't look to well. 
This was my attempt at a decent photo: 









she's got red and purple streaks in her fins. She seems rather lethargic, kind of hanging out at the bottom of the tank. when she swims, she seems bottom-heavy.

We clean her tank about once weekly, and it's kept (since it's winter, the heater can only do so much) at about 74 degrees. I have a solution I use when I change the water to keep it clean. 

Whatsup with my betta? any ideas? I have an all-natural treatment I used for awhile that was supposed to make her better, and it did slightly, but she still seems sick.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

from the looks of the photo i dont see anything wrong with her, but there could be somthing going on inside her. bettas aret that active dfrom what i know about them (which isnt much) if a treatment that you used to use worked try that again. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What size tank do you have her in? Do you have a heater in her tank? IMHO, the absolute minimum temp a betta should be kept at is 78. Anything under 78 and they'll be lethargic. It's hard for me to tell from the picture what could be wrong. What is the "solution" you are referring to as far as keeping your water *clean*? What, and how often do you feed her?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She looks bloated to me. As Aunt Kymmie already asked, what and how often do you feed her?


----------



## kateryo (Dec 23, 2009)

I have pellets, and I feed her 10 pellets a day, just throughout the day. sometimes more or less... no less than 7, or more than 13. my tank isn't too big, only a couple gallons but she IS the only fish. the heater is a mini-one, and so you can't adjust the temperature. it can only keep it so warm. 

and yeah, the "solution" is like a liquid that we put in the water when we clean it so that it can prepare (?) the water betta's, I guess. 

and her fins just look kind of ratty too.


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, that certainly could be 1 problem, as the general consensus I've heard has been no more than 3 pellets a day.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's definitely getting fed too much. Most people feed theirs 2-3 pellets 2 times a day. Try cutting back on the food, fasting her 1 day a week and feeding her daphnia one meal per week.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

kateryo said:


> I have pellets, and I feed her 10 pellets a day, just throughout the day. sometimes more or less... no less than 7, or more than 13. my tank isn't too big, only a couple gallons but she IS the only fish. the heater is a mini-one, and so you can't adjust the temperature. it can only keep it so warm.
> 
> and yeah, the "solution" is like a liquid that we put in the water when we clean it so that it can prepare (?) the water betta's, I guess.
> 
> and her fins just look kind of ratty too.


If it were me (and it's not) I wouldn't feed her anymore than two pellets in the am, two pellets in the pm. That is all I feed my betta when giving a meal of pellets. 10 to 13 pellets is WAY too much. Overfeeding a betta is the surest way for a swimbladder disorder to present itself. The excess food and cooler temp is most likely why your fish is so lethargic.

Drama- you beat me to the post!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry! lol


----------



## kateryo (Dec 23, 2009)

oh, GOSH! thank you! on the bottle of my food, it said more than that, but really, good to know!

I will for sure start feeding her MUCH less! Would like, 2 pellets in the morning, 1 afternoon, 2 evening, be okay? 

and this is the food I use: Top Fin® Color Enhancing Betta Bits - Food & Treats - Food - PetSmart

is that still okay to be feeding her? and can I just buy a daphnia at the pet store?

also, thanks a ton, everyone. I'm still new to this betta thing, and everything you read says something different so I really appreciate this! 

so starting... soon... five pellets a day? one daphnia a week?


----------



## kateryo (Dec 23, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> If it were me (and it's not) I wouldn't feed her anymore than two pellets in the am, two pellets in the pm. That is all I feed my betta when giving a meal of pellets. 10 to 13 pellets is WAY too much. Overfeeding a betta is the surest way for a swimbladder disorder to present itself. The excess food and cooler temp is most likely why your fish is so lethargic.
> 
> Drama- you beat me to the post!



oh, and how can i cure swimbladder disorder, if that is what she has? after reading online, it sounds like that could be it...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The Top Fin betta bits are fine but the problem I had with them is that they sank straight to the bottom while my betta sat there and watched them sink. You can nbuy freeze dried or frozen daphnia at the pet store. Freeze dried should be rehydrated to avoid digestive problems. 2 pellets in the morning, one in the afternoon and 2 in the evening will be fine.
If it's swimbladder disorder, then fast her for 2-3 days and feed daphnia after fasting. Also, most of us fast our bettas one day a week to help clean out their digestive systems.


----------



## kateryo (Dec 23, 2009)

well, thank you. I'll hopefully get her back on track then. I've only fed her one pellet today, and I won't feed her anymore. I tried to feed her part of a pea (which I've read and heard about) but it sank too fast. 
The pellets don't sink, she's usually fine eating them. But I'll get some daphnia's for her.

thanks a ton!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome! Daphnia is a healthier alternative to peas.


----------

